# The AD



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Who has done an AD? What did you do to prepare? If you prepared, how long did you prepare prior to the test? We have a trial in 2 weeks and I am considering doing an AD with Ruger. I just went on a 3 mile bike ride with him and he was fine. Tomorrow I will push it to 5 miles and see how he does. I am wondering if I waited too long to begin preparing. The test is around 12 miles. 

Plus, are any of you who did the test raw feeders? If so what would you feed the day of or before the test to make sure the dog is properly fueled for it?

Thanks for any thoughts.
Rob


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I usually like to give my dogs 6 weeks before, but that is me. Many people don't bother to condition the dogs as long as the dogs are working in some way. Mostly you need to condition their feet. Even when I am conditioning my dogs I don't go over 6-6.5 miles. If they can do that easily they can do the 12.5. 

I tend to feed a smaller high fat meal about two hours beforehand and a larger meal the night before. Never had an issue and my dogs come through the AD with energy to spare.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A number of years ago I did the AD with Keeta - I started conditioning her (and me) about two months in advance. For her, the main issue was developing the ability to stay focused on task for the duration (Ohhhh!!! A squashed toad on the road! Smells delicious, MUST go and investigate - CRASH bike and rider being dragged towards dead toad), and developing the work ethic to push herself even if tired. 

We passed easily, but I don't think we would have been successful from either the endurance side of things and the staying focused on the task at hand side of things if I did not prepare her. 

At the time Keeta was still being kibble fed - she got half her regular rations that morning, I don't think that it would have made a difference whether she did get fed a normal meal or not. 

I hope to do an AD with Gryffon - he has natural focus and we are active enough that for him, two week preparation would be enough. We are just coming out of winter here, the roads have just recently cleared of snow, and my bike is still in the shed. If I heard of an opportunity for an AD in two weeks, I would pull out the bike, do a couple of warm up trips as you are doing, and just go and do it. Gryffon is raw fed, I'd probably just give him a smaller meal than usual on the morning of the AD, just so that he is not running on empty. 

The main reason dogs fail ADs is because of bloody paws - if you dog is used to regular walks on pavement, he should be fine. If he only ever runs and plays on grass, I'm not sure if two weeks will be enough to toughen up the paws.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I forgot to add that I usually give the dogs 3-4 days off before running the AD so if it is on Saturday I don't bike them past Tues.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have done many AD's.... I never do anything except show them the bike once or twice in the driveway.... May last dog I did IPO1,tracked, obedience and then gave him 1 hour rest after protection and ran the AD with no problem at all..... I am a big believer that IPO is a contact sport so I keep my dogs in the best condition possible (with as much muscle as possible) all the time, so running the AD is nothing for them... It's harder on me...Hahaha


Frank


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I bike my dogs around 6-7 miles on a regular basis (3-4 times per week) so I do not plan to really "train" for the AD when it presents itself. Zefra will be doing hers this spring/summer.

I plan to feed their meal in the evening and then give them a nice breakfast earlier in the morning.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Just did an AD with a dog this weekend that wasn't mine and had never been on a bike - if the dog is stable and in relatively good shape, you shouldn't need too much extra conditioning.  

It is a good idea to get the dog used to running next to a bike, running with dogs in front of, next to, and behind the dog. Get the dog used to running on different surfaces you may encounter (road, grass, gravel, mud etc). Make sure he is ok next to traffic sounds, cars going by, pedestrians etc. If the AD is in the morning, skip breakfast. If they do it later on in the afternoon, feed breakfast and make sure to poop him beforehand. Make sure to practice getting the dog's pads checked as the judge will do that periodically during breaks to make sure foot pads are healthy. 

Good basic guide:
Sirius Dog

Look into the Walky Dog or Springer attachment for your bike - good investment and makes it much easier on both of you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What is AD?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sirius Dog


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Use musher's secret on the paws.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I did Pan and Nikon at the same time (had a friend handle Pan). We did not prepare much other than biking a few miles 4-5 times before the test. That was because my dogs are not kennel dogs, they live on carpet/rugs and grass so their feet can't really handle a 12.5 mile run on asphalt all at once. Nikon's feet had no problems and he did one 6 mile before the test. Pan had problems with his feet (and he had problems in flyball as well) so I had to be more deliberate about conditioning his feet. If the AD is run on grass then I wouldn't have bothered to train at all other than showing the dogs the bike. The conditioning was not an issue. Pan did a BH right after finishing the AD and was fine.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Cheyanna said:


> Use musher's secret on the paws.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is a great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do the same as Frank.

We have just done 3 ADs: 2 at our trial in Dec and one this past weekend, supporting the Dobe trial in Lexington, KY.

1. We do not spend a lot of time conditioning our dogs. We work and run our dogs and they are in good shape/weight.
2. We do not use anything other than a fur saver and a 6 foot leash.
3. We introduce the dog to the bike and do a few rounds with the dogs on the asphalt/road, with some slope running. Mia had 2 rounds on the bike (1.5 miles each round), at each rest stop, wanted to keep running and still wanted to run after the AD was done.
4. We feed normal night prior. Just walk and stretch out, per normal prior to the AD. And we feed RAW, as well.

Couple of things to think of.

1.	Padded seat. Enough said. 
2.	Make sure that your dog’s pads are normal and solid. Soft pads will have an issue. 
3.	Make sure that you do check your dog will be ok running alongside the bike, with other bikes/dogs in from and in back of them/you. Also, that they are OK with people/dogs/bikes passing you. It is not fun having a stressed out handler and dog not used to the bike/other dogs, etc in an AD with you for the entire time.
4. That you are OK with riding the bike for that distance.
5. That the dog is used to whatever method you use; springer, dog walker, leash.
6. Have your dog eliminate prior to the AD. That can cause an issue for other riders/dogs - back up, etc.
7. WATER FOR YOU AND THE DOG.
8. Cool down the dog post AD - do not just throw back into crate.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> We do the same as Frank.
> 
> 
> Couple of things to think of.
> ...


 
hahaha...after my first AD I went right out and spent $80 on a gell seat before the second one...


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

When we both did the ADs in Dec, my bike has the padded seat; Gabor's does not. He was fussing the entire time; he and Mike Hamilton were trading jabs at each other back and forth. It was funny .

Needless to say - he used my bike this weekend for the AD with Tango.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Gell seats are a saving grace. I bike a LOT as it is and will never understand why they don't make the seats softer in the first place.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Gel seat AND padded bike shorts!!!


----------

